# Roku Announces Roku 3 Set-Top Box



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Roku yesterday announced their third-generation set-top box, and Apple TV competitor, Roku 3, with new features like a brand new interface and motion gestures for its remote.

More *here*.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

That figures. I just got a new Roku 2 XS. Now I see the new interface puts a lot more apps on the screen at a time. My luck.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

lou_do said:


> That figures. I just got a new Roku 2 XS. Now I see the new interface puts a lot more apps on the screen at a time. My luck.


 No worries. The other ROKU boxes are slated to get the new software next month.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> No worries. The other ROKU boxes are slated to get the new software next month.


Chris, that is good news. I like the new interface much better.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Chris Blount said:


> No worries. The other ROKU boxes are slated to get the new software next month.


I figured as much. Makes sense to please existing customers with older boxes rather than expect them to upgrade to the new box.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

It looks like a very nice update, I will wait and see on ordering it. I just bought a new toy yesterday, it should be delivered next week, that I will review in the IPTV Hardware area once I get it up and running.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's a video of the new interface. (I like it a lot!)


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Athlon646464 said:


> Here's a video of the new interface. (I like it a lot!)


 Nice. Looking forward to getting it downloaded next month.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Looks nice! I will probably go ahead and pickup the ROKU 3 when I get the chance. My ROKU 2 can get handed to a family member or sold.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Looks nice! I will probably go ahead and pickup the ROKU 3 when I get the chance. My ROKU 2 can get handed to a family member or sold.


It's already available and has been favorably reviewed at Amazon..........


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Athlon646464 said:


> It's already available and has been favorably reviewed at Amazon..........


Cool. Getting mine tomorrow through Amazon. Did they just put that up this morning? I checked Amazon earlier and it wasn't there yet.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

This was a little strange - when I first did a search for it on amazon.com yesterday only the '2' showed up. 

Next I did a search in Google's shopping section, and there was a link to the '3' on Amazon. Since then, I've been seeing it in little advertising boxes while surfing the net........


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Athlon646464 said:


> This was a little strange - when I first did a search for it on amazon.com yesterday only the '2' showed up. Next I did a search in Google's shopping section, and there was a link to the '3' on Amazon. Since then, I've been seeing it in little advertising boxes while surfing the net........


 Weird. I've been searching on Amazon for the past few days and only the ROKU 2 came up until I did another search after you posted earlier. I guess you have the magic touch.

Also, on the comparison chart, it says the high end ROKU 2 box does NOT have the gaming remote. Mine does. I purchased it at Costco. Must have been a special model or something. It even came with a HDMI cable.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I see them on the Best Buy web site, but only on line. None of our local stores showed them in stock.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Weird. I've been searching on Amazon for the past few days and only the ROKU 2 came up until I did another search after you posted earlier. I guess you have the magic touch.
> 
> Also, on the comparison chart, it says the high end ROKU 2 box does NOT have the gaming remote. Mine does. I purchased it at Costco. Must have been a special model or something. It even came with a HDMI cable.


My guess is you have the Roku 2 XS, which came with Angry Birds and the Bluetooth remote. That's the ~$90 model the '3' is replacing, hence it's gone from the chart............

http://www.amazon.com/Roku-XS-1080p-Streaming-Player/dp/B005CLPP84/


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Athlon646464 said:


> My guess is you have the Roku 2 XS, which came with Angry Birds and the Bluetooth remote. That's the ~$90 model the '3' is replacing, hence it's gone from the chart............ http://www.amazon.com/Roku-XS-1080p-Streaming-Player/dp/B005CLPP84/


 Yep... that's it. I was really annoyed they dropped the 5 GHz WiFi from that series. Will be nice to have it back again.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Yep... that's it. I was really annoyed they dropped the 5 GHz WiFi from that series. Will be nice to have it back again.


Let us know how you like it once you get it setup. I just got my new toy yesterday http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856178001 I will let you all know how it is once I get it setup, I'm still waiting for a few attachments I ordered for it to get here, but the huge snow storm we got killed that chance today


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Set the ROKU 3 up earlier and it seems to be working well. The new software is fantastic! Much easier to navigate.

I haven't watched a movie yet on my 106" projections system so I can't comment on the PQ difference of earlier models but I will say that the speed (navigating the menus and buffering) seems a lot faster. Everything is pretty much instantaneous, even more so than the already fast ROKU 2. 

Will comment more as I play.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

OK so they have done something under the hood with the ROKU 3. The PQ is definitely better. I compared it with the ROKU 2 and a Sony Blu-Ray streaming player I have and before the ROKU 3, the Sony Blu-Ray player had the best PQ but now the ROKU 3 does. Really interesting.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> OK so they have done something under the hood with the ROKU 3. The PQ is definitely better. I compared it with the ROKU 2 and a Sony Blu-Ray streaming player I have and before the ROKU 3, the Sony Blu-Ray player had the best PQ but now the ROKU 3 does. Really interesting.


That is interesting, it must be a better graphics card. Chris, what brand of projector are you using? And does it have to be very dark in the room to see?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

HarpoonIPA said:


> That is interesting, it must be a better graphics card. Chris, what brand of projector are you using? And does it have to be very dark in the room to see?


 I'm using an Optoma HD33 3D projector. If you are referring to projection systems in general, it doesn't have to be pitch dark in the room. You simply lose good contrast if you have ambient light. There are screens you can buy that are not white but grey which helps in rooms that are not able to achieve full darkness allowing better contrast.

They definitely did something in the ROKU 3 to improve PQ. Not by a huge amount, but enough to notice. Plus, as I mentioned before, navigating the menus us much faster although that could simply be the new software.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> I'm using an Optoma HD33 3D projector. If you are referring to projection systems in general, it doesn't have to be pitch dark in the room. You simply lose good contrast if you have ambient light. There are screens you can buy that are not white but grey which helps in rooms that are not able to achieve full darkness allowing better contrast.
> 
> They definitely did something in the ROKU 3 to improve PQ. Not by a huge amount, but enough to notice. Plus, as I mentioned before, navigating the menus us much faster although that could simply be the new software.


I've thought about getting a projection system in the past but have been worried about picture quality with too much light coming into any of my rooms and killing my viewing pleasure.

Also I have been using an XBOX360 for NetFlix and other streaming lately and have found the picture quality far superior then the 1st and 2nd generation Roku's. Do you have one of the major gaming consoles hooked up for streaming? And if so how does Roku 3 compare?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

HarpoonIPA said:


> I've thought about getting a projection system in the past but have been worried about picture quality with too much light coming into any of my rooms and killing my viewing pleasure.
> 
> Also I have been using an XBOX360 for NetFlix and other streaming lately and have found the picture quality far superior then the 1st and 2nd generation Roku's. Do you have one of the major gaming consoles hooked up for streaming? And if so how does Roku 3 compare?


 I have a PS3. The ROKU 3 is better.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Today I got an email from Roku stating that my Roku 2 box will receive a new interface soon.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

lou_do said:


> Today I got an email from Roku stating that my Roku 2 box will receive a new interface soon.


Yup - it will be the one on the new Roku 3.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Engadget posted a favorable review of the Roku 3 today:

http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/03/dnp-roku-3-review/


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Has anyone gotten the software update yet, on the Roku 2?


----------



## fortnerw (May 7, 2006)

I have not gotten the new update. I have been checking nightly. Month is half gone. Wonder when it is going to happen?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I haven't received it, and don't expect to before June.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> I'm using an Optoma HD33 3D projector. If you are referring to projection systems in general, it doesn't have to be pitch dark in the room. You simply lose good contrast if you have ambient light. There are screens you can buy that are not white but grey which helps in rooms that are not able to achieve full darkness allowing better contrast.
> 
> They definitely did something in the ROKU 3 to improve PQ. Not by a huge amount, but enough to notice. *Plus, as I mentioned before, navigating the menus us much faster although that could simply be the new software.*


Doesn't the 3 have a dual core CPU, versus single core in the 2? We have a 2 XS and am thinking of moving it up to my bedroom and getting a 3 for the family room.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

You might want the 3 in the bedroom because the headphones in the remote feature is nice.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, I was thinking the same thing...I pulled the trigget yesterday. The Roku 3 will be here tomorrow, along with a behind the TV mount.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Diana C said:


> Yes, I was thinking the same thing...I pulled the trigget yesterday. The Roku 3 will be here tomorrow, along with a behind the TV mount.


Don't hesitate open the boxes and tell us what CPU using in both models


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> Yes, I was thinking the same thing...I pulled the trigget yesterday. The Roku 3 will be here tomorrow, along with a behind the TV mount.


You are going to like the Roku 3. Navigation is fast!


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Don't hesitate open the boxes and tell us what CPU using in both models


The information is available on the internet for both boxes...search is your friend.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah, yeah ... our friend for sure

in case if you'll be interesting one day:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I bought one at Best Buy yesterday and set it up.

If I can solve ONE problem, it stays, otherwise I think I'll be returning it.

The Roku doesn't seem to play nice with others. The remote appears to be some form of Bluetooth (it pairs with the box). Ok, no problem. But the remote has NO IDEA that I have a television with it's own features, that I might want to switch from the Roku to my Joey, etc. At least the Dish remote knows it will be used with an IR-based piece of equipment and I can say "Hey, my TV is an Insignia - use their codes for volume control".

Because of this, I can't even buy a learning remote to combine all three devices (TV, Joey, Roku) because the Roku is some form of RF.

That being said, the box itself is wonderful. Set up was fast, though I didn't like having to constantly go back to a computer to enter in codes at various websites to activate/link Netflix, Amazon Prime and MLB.TV. The Plex media client was FANTASTIC in that it automatically found the server and allowed me to choose a higher bitrate since I was using wired ethernet (although the path was a bit convoluted - Roku plugged into a Homelink, through the electrical wires to the router, out some Cat 6 to the hub in the basements and another Cat 6 hop to the actual Windows 8-based machine with the Storage Spaces array on it).

PQ is pretty damn good. I have 35Mbps fiber to my house and got good pictures from both Netflix and Amazon Prime. MLB.TV looked a bit strange in that it would be fuzzy-ish for a moment and THEN give me a nice, crystal clear HD picture (they must use a different buffering scheme but, then again, I *was* trying to watch live stuff on MLB.TV versus pre-recorded on Netflix and Amazon).

I'll be looking for a solution to my "remote trouble".


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

djlong said:


> I bought one at Best Buy yesterday and set it up.
> 
> If I can solve ONE problem, it stays, otherwise I think I'll be returning it.
> 
> ...


Found this... "The Roku 3 box does have an IR sensor, so third-party universal remotes can be used with the box," Have you considered an all-in-one remote? You can also control a Roku with a great IP free control at remoku.tv with a smartphone, computer, tablet, etc.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Neither does it have "some form of RF" . It uses direct wi-fi. He needs to do the research.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> I bought one at Best Buy yesterday and set it up.
> 
> If I can solve ONE problem, it stays, otherwise I think I'll be returning it.
> 
> ...


The ROKU 3 does have an IR sensor. I use my Harmony remote with the ROKU 3 with no issue.

The ROKU uses a progressive buffering scheme. Instead of making you wait for the program to start, it starts your show as soon as possible at a lower bit rate and then as the program buffers the PQ gradually starts to improve. This was true on the last gen ROKU's as well.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Quick question for you Roku guys. Does the Roku support streaming off a networked Windows PC using Windows networking? Or would I have to run a DNLA server on the PC? TIA.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> Quick question for you Roku guys. Does the Roku support streaming off a networked Windows PC using Windows networking? Or would I have to run a DNLA server on the PC? TIA.


I think you need PLEX.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I think you need PLEX.


Thanks, sigma. I'm spoiled by my Sammy BD 390, which is able to see shared Windows folders. 

*EDITED TO ADD:* I did a little poking around on the Roku site and found this:


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

P Smith said:


> yeah, yeah ... our friend for sure
> 
> in case if you'll be interesting one day:


Oh, I already found the information: the Roku 2 XS uses a Broadcom BCM4336. The Roku 3 uses a Broadcom BCM11130.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

And that affects our lives how? lol


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> The ROKU 3 does have an IR sensor. I use my Harmony remote with the ROKU 3 with no issue.
> 
> The ROKU uses a progressive buffering scheme. Instead of making you wait for the program to start, it starts your show as soon as possible at a lower bit rate and then as the program buffers the PQ gradually starts to improve. This was true on the last gen ROKU's as well.


The trick is that the bluetooth remote capable Rokus don't come with IR remotes. So to program a learning remote you have to buy an IR remote as an add-on accessory.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> Thanks, sigma. I'm spoiled by my Sammy BD 390, which is able to see shared Windows folders.
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD:* I did a little poking around on the Roku site and found this:
> 
> ...


I've come to like oShare as a server. It's extremely basic, but works great. I don't use it with Roku, but my Oppo and TV can play everything I've tried.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

gjrhine said:


> And that affects our lives how? lol


Just a little "teach a person to fish" versus "feeding him" running argument between Mr Smith and me.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I've come to like oShare as a server. It's extremely basic, but works great. I don't use it with Roku, but my Oppo and TV can play everything I've tried.


Thanks for the tip on oShare. Wasn't aware of that one. If it's truly lightweight, I may give it a try to stream content to my iPad. Too bad Roku doesn't have a DLNA channel option.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

1) Well, WiFi *is* "some form of RF" - I didn't know, nor care, what band they were using or what protocols (WiFi, Bluetooth, etc). What was important was that it was "not IR".

2) Interesting. I'll have to look again, but, in the included documentation, I didn't notice that the Roku had an IR receiver - don't know if it was mentioned or if I missed it. This could be the difference. I should be able to program the Joey's remote. Now if I could just get that remote to switch HDMI ports on the tv...

3) Use Plex. The Plex Media Server is free. This beats navigating Windows directories by a mile. Provided you've named the files in some form that it can recognize, it'll pull up episode information, "album art" and will even (optionally) play the theme song if you're surfing through seasons of a given series. You'll be able to surf by genre, actors, dates, newly aired, newly added, etc. In fact, it was Plex being free on the Roku that made me even *consider* buying one.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm using an old MX-500 RF remote to control mine (and my setup in the bedroom). The only thing I need the Roku remote for is to play a game that requires the Blue-tooth remote.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Steve said:


> Quick question for you Roku guys. Does the Roku support streaming off a networked Windows PC using Windows networking? Or would I have to run a DNLA server on the PC? TIA.


Using Plex here and it works great.

Another great feature Plex has is the ability to add a little Plex button to your internet browser (I use Chrome). While surfing the 'net and you are on a page with a video on it (like YouTube for example) you can click the Plex button.

When you do so Plex will add the video to your 'queue'. The next time you open up your Plex App on your Roku all of your queued up videos will be waiting for you to watch on your TV! And they automatically play in the highest quality available. It's great feature, especially because Roku doesn't do YouTube natively!

It works on nearly all pages and web sites with video on them.

I use it to 'store' video's suggested to me for watching later when I can't watch them while working. :righton:


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Does Plex do 5.1 audio on Roku now? Else a showstopper.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't have a 5.1 setup in my bedroom, which is where my Roku is so I don't have first hand experience to answer your question.

Having said that......

As with all things digitally created by you on your hard drive, much of what you will get out of a file depends on how you created/ripped it in the first place and your connections between that data all the way to how your Roku is connected to your TV (hint: HDMI) combined with what the Roku/Plex combination can handle.

Here is a thread on the Plex forums (among many others when doing a search) that will likely answer your question:

http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/66691-ac3-audio-not-working/

If I were at all curious like you seem to be, I would go ahead and try it. You can always delete it if you don't like it.......


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

So, just as an update, I've been using the Roku 3 for a month now (and using it quite heavily) and I have to say that I like it a lot. There is, however, one issue I have with the way they did the RF remote.

Unlike the Roku 2 XS, the remote uses WiFi Direct instead of Bluetooth (WiFi-Direct is a form of adhoc WiFi networking). The problem with it is that it ALWAYS uses the exact same channel the Roku uses to connect to your wireless router for streaming. IOW, if you use 2.4Ghz channel 6 as your router's WiFi channel, the RoKu uses channel 6 for WiFi Direct. If you change channels at the router, as soon as the Roku finds the router it changes its WiFi Direct access point ot the same channel.

This means that if you use WiFi for anything else, the Roku 3 will interfere. In my case I'm using 5GHz Channel 40 and I can't get a reliable connection on my iPad in the same room the Roku is in. They really should make the WiFi Direct AP channel configurable.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Switch the AP to channel xxx, reboot the Roku 3 and then the Roku 3 uses channel xxx for the WiFI Direct connection. Then switch the AP back to channel yyy. Need to do the same thing whenever the Roku 3 reboots from a software update because it will grab channel yyy again when it reboots.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Nope...tried that already. As soon as the Roku switches to the new channel, the WiFi-D AP switches as well.

The Roku and router were on channel 161...changed to channel 44, rebooted the Roku. Both the Roku's AP and the router were on 44. 

Changed the router back to 161 and within 1 minute the Roku's AP changed to 161 as well.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

The SECRET SCREEN any help?

Home 5x
FF 1x
Play 1x
RW 1x
Play 1x
FF 1x


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Not really, just tells me things I already knew.

As I have been thinking about this, I think it is a hardware limitation. The Roku 3 only has one WiFI radio, so the AP and the WiFi client MUST use the same channel. So, no matter what you change, the WiFi Direct AP will ALWAYS interfere with your general WiFi access point, at least until you get far enough away from the Roku 3 such that the Roku's AP signal diminishes into noise.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Why would it be any different than any other wi-fi device, sharing about 54 Mbps bandwidth?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Because the Roku 3 is an access point as well as being a client node. As a result it is constantly advertising it presence in addition to whatever streaming it is doing. Other devices, seeing two unconnected (the Roku's AP is a P2P node, not a bridge) access points on the same channel, will negotiate a lower transfer rate with the REAL access point (the one used by all your clients AND the Roku for Internet access).

For example, my laptop will negotiate a 130mbps connection when the Roku is off, and returns a Speedtest rating of 65 Mbps (I have FiOS 75/35 service). With the Roku online the laptop falls back to 54Mbps and a throughput of around 35 Mbps or so.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

There seems to be some talk about it on the Roku forums. I have some problems too but I thought it was my wi-fi extender.

http://forums.roku.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=55027


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I have decided to just work around the problem...I have run an ethernet cable to the Roku. I then switched the router to a different part of the 5GHz band and now I have the Roku's Direct AP on channel 40 and my router on channel 153, so I am back to full 5GHz WiFi performance.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Found this... "The Roku 3 box does have an IR sensor, so third-party universal remotes can be used with the box," Have you considered an all-in-one remote? You can also control a Roku with a great IP free control at remoku.tv with a smartphone, computer, tablet, etc.


That may be the case, but the problem I've encountered is that I can't program, for example, my "A" & "B" buttons on the Roku remote as new commands on my Harmony 880, because while the Roku _*box *_might have IR capabilities, the Roku *remote *does not, which makes it impossible for my Harmony to _learn _the commands.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

LV, time to invest in learning remote with RF capture capability


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

P Smith said:


> LV, time to invest in learning remote with RF capture capability


Of course, even if you could find one, the Roku XS remote is Bluetooth, and the Roku 3 is WiFi, and most RF remotes are neither of those. Since the IR Roku remotes don't have A/B buttons, there may not even be IR codes for them.


----------

